# Why be serious?



## ruinexplorer (Oct 10, 2010)

I was searching through some photos the other day and stumbled upon something I saw at NAB this year. Hi Tech Systems put a fun face on one of their controllers making it look straight out of SteamPunk. They even went on to make custom business cards at their booth to follow suit.

> MR THOMAS FAVELL, ENGINEER, &CO.
> Presently exhibiting at the
> NAB Festival
> of technological wonder,
> ...



You can check out some of the official documentation on this and the regular model here.
Here is the manual for this Comptometer.

It's nice when we can still have fun in this business.


----------

